# Contraceptives and IBS



## 23091 (May 19, 2005)

I went on Yasmin about 6 months ago to help my IBS-C during my period. It has been great to be able avoid 'that time of the month' but have not liked the side effects of Yasmin. I have become very cranky, emotional over the smallest things, I have put on weight (even though I am exercising) and have very tender breasts. Wondering if anyone can suggest an alternative pill. I know that the pill is different for certain people but wondering if anyone has had to try different pills and if satisfaction is ever achievable.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

There are 1000's of different kinds of birth control pills out there. You may need a higher or lower estrogen pill. I had good luck with seasonale, but only for a year. I'd call your doctor and see if you can switch to a different one for a while. I changed so many times that I don't think I paid for the pills for 2 or 3 years - my doctor would give me 3 months of sample packs and then I'd have to try a different one. Mindy


----------

